# SEARCHING FOR A MOVIE(S)



## Overman1977 (Sep 1, 2010)

Well.....

A few years back I was watching a DVD and the trailers before the movie came on.  what I saw was pretty fuckin cool, but I cannot seem to remember the name of the movie for which there was a trailer.

There are 2 movies of this kind...one was named something that has to do with 'light' and the other 'dark'.....looked kind of matrix-like, something about immortals and some kind of balance, and something about a big war brewing.....maybe, just maybe something about these beings being able to alter reality???

I'm pretty sure they were 'straight-to-dvd' movies.

Any idea what these two movies might be.....all help is appreciated.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Sep 1, 2010)

Night Watch and Day Watch?


----------



## Logan 5 (Sep 1, 2010)

Underworld?

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0320691/


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 1, 2010)

The only thing that comes to mind besides "The Stand" is "Ink", which is kinda matrixy, involves dreams (light) vs. nightmares (dark), but doesn't match up too well beyond that. Still worth a watch, as it's a freakin' great movie.

I'll keep thinking about it, maybe something will link in my brain.


----------



## Logan 5 (Sep 1, 2010)

brb


----------



## Overman1977 (Sep 1, 2010)

Thx for the suggestions.....i'll take a look and get back.  In the meanwhile, any more ideas would be welcome.


----------



## Overman1977 (Sep 1, 2010)

And the winner is............................................................................

D34DL1N3R, with Night Watch and Day Watch.   Thank you very much!....gonna watch them today.

And thanks to all for your help.


----------



## c0wcommander (Sep 1, 2010)

The trailer looks awesome!


----------

